# dilation procedure and adhesionsm stricture



## shepherdpal (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi, I hope I am posting this in the right place.In August 2002 I had a partial pelvic exenteration ( radical hysterectomy, with removal of rectum 7 inches of colon) to remove a tennis ball size malignant tumor that was between vagina and rectum. I was given a temporary colostomy. The tumor was on the outside of the colon and I had had a normal ccolonoscpy a few months earler. The Dr thinks it was a vaginal cancer. This surgery caused much scar tissue which caused a kink in the small intestine and 6 weeks after the surgery I went to the Er and had two more inches cut out. more scar tissue caused a blockage and the followng month I was in the hospital with an NG tube for 5 days, but the blockgae went away without surgery. I went thru chemo and have been cancer free since last January.In June I had the colostomy reversed, but have been basically incontinent since. The Dr said it is because the anastomosis has narrowed to pencil thisn with scar tissue. I have to have monthly flex/ sigmoid to scrape scar tissue and dilate colon. The Dr hopes that after about a year I won't need this. I had the first of these procedures last week and dread doing it every month. Has anyone else gone thru this? I am afraid it is all for nothing?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear you've been through so much. Congrats on being cancer free!My experiences are with adhesion bands obstructing my colon from a previous surgery in 92 and now a sm bowel obstruction from ulcer disease. (having surgery Monday)I believe that someone will be able to help you here on this board. Many members have had surgeries involving the bowels. Flux is an excellent source to ask and has helped me considerably.Good luck, my thoughts are with you.B~


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

sheperd,have you been on liquid diet after the surgery?What was the brand and how are you feel with that?


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry I can't be much help to you but just wanted to send you my best wishes. I do hope things improve for you. It certainly puts things into perspective when you hear of someone like yourself going through so much. All the best to you - keep us posted how things are going.


----------

